

Wolfenstein 3D for iPhone engine code review - twampss
http://fabiensanglard.net/wolf3d/index.php

======
JacobAldridge
_"It's pretty amazing that some stranger can exchange [email] with one of the
gods of programming."_

I think that sums up the whole Wolfenstein 3D for iPhone creation - nostalgia
cool, geeky cool, and transparently cool.

------
oomkiller
This is a nice article that gives great detail on how the new Wolf3D for the
iPhone works. However, I couldn't help to notice how the mostly artificial
limitations Apple puts on iPhone development using the App Store hinder
development, and delay porting of games to the iPhone. I wish they would just
open it up and allow us to do whatever we want with it, to some extent.
"Private" and "Undocument API calls" being forbidden is on par with any evil
thing Microsoft has ever done.

~~~
cstejerean
Not allowing the use of Private and Undocumented API calls allows Apple to
change that implementation without worrying about breaking 3rd party software.
I don't think there is anything evil about that.

~~~
philwelch
It sure saves them from the backwards compatibility problems Microsoft has to
deal with. If you know the SimCity anecdote you know what I mean.

------
catch404
I'd love to read more of these code review style posts. Does anyone have any
other good ones?

~~~
fabinou
Thanks for the comments ;) !

I've done a code review of Quake1:

<http://fabiensanglard.net/quakeSource/index.php>

Most of the informations are still valid, Quake2 and Quake3 were improvements
of the same base.

~~~
catch404
Thanks, I see you have a couple of my favourite books The C P rogramming
Language and Masters of Doom. I'll be reading the rest of your blog. Love the
clean design!

------
jmtame
Ha!

"Is NSTimer the only way to perform animation on this #*! iphone ?"

